# Smokin-it Smoke Generator



## old sarge (Sep 11, 2019)

Smokin-it has developed their own smoke generator. It is all stainless steel and will hold 2 lbs of pellets. Using pellets it can get 7 to 10 hours of smoke according to Smokin-it. It comes with a variable speed/ air flow electric pump. It should appear on their website within a week.

According to Smokin-it, you will need to drill a 3/4 inch hole through both walls of the smoker to feed the smoke tube into the smoker. The generator will mount on the smoker by securing with some self tapping screws. Steve will be offering pre-drilled doors for sale as an option for those unable or unwilling to do the drilling themselves.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 11, 2019)

old sarge said:


> Smokin-it has developed their own smoke generator. It is all stainless steel and will hold 2 lbs of pellets. Using pellets it can get 7 to 10 hours of smoke according to Smokin-it. It comes with a variable speed/ air flow electric pump. It should appear on their website within a week.
> 
> According to Smokin-it, you will need to drill a 3/4 inch hole through both walls of the smoker to feed the smoke tube into the smoker. The generator will mount on the smoker by securing with some self tapping screws. Steve will be offering pre-drilled doors for sale as an option for those unable or unwilling to do the drilling themselves.
> 
> ...



It'll be interesting on the reviews for this.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 11, 2019)

Interesting. I use an older Model 2 with which I'm very happy with the results. My tiny concern is how will my cover fit over this new attachment?


----------



## old sarge (Sep 11, 2019)

Probably need a larger cover unless Steve has something in the works.
Added 18 Sep 2019:
The Bella Smoke Generator is on the SI site under accessories, outside the box.

https://www.smokin-it.com/product-p/bsmkgen.htm


----------

